# Laminate flooring



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah the theory is the cheaper the laminate or hardwood or carpet etc. , the harder it is to install consuming more installation time just to make it passable for an acceptable install , and they think the labor should be cheaper.
I worked for lowes and Home Depot, an installer refused to install the cheap stuff, they didn't win that argument for long, 2 weeks of no contracts and they were installing it again, the cheap products come and go, the workhorse products continue on. 
When we see the product on the pallet to install, you know what kind of day it's gonna be, fight the product to install it, or smooth sailing.
Good question asked , we need to have an influence on sales as installers prior to decision, and only after all else fails, what the customer chooses so be it, not much you can do about it.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*stair details*

Does anyone know about stair details for these products?

Specifically a three sided opening in a thiird floor stairwell?


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

Bob, it's luxury Laminate by Old Master Products .

http://www.oldmasterproducts.com/

COOL the "FOLRMASTA" joins up with the "OLD MASTER" for a super hero 

flooring combo!!!:clap:


----------

